# mass death



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok I have a 75 gallon community tank as well and last night when I got home I had 8 dead fish in my tank. I just did my weekly water change the night before. I have no Fn clue as to what happened. My params are spot on. Only thing I can think of is for some reason the temp had dropped to 74 the night I did my water change, I keep it at 80. I turned up the temp a couple degrees thinking my heater might be dieing. Well it was at 82 when I got home last night. All the other fish seem just fine but Im bummed I lost that many fish. Lost two julie corey cats, 2 sting ray plecos, 2 cherry barbs and an odessa barb. I got the plecos 4 days ago and the store has a 3 day gaurantee go figure. So is temp to blame on this? Never had a mass death like that.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

You say water is spot on---But without actual readings posted we can only guess as to what has caused the death...

My guess is just as good as yours man.......

Please post actual readings......


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

maybe a parasite or virus got ur fish sick? idk if this happens to fish or not


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

or there were some toxins under the gravel, ive had that happen to me before


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

pending water quality checking out i would say it was a combination of ph swing and water temperature swing. but if you had just added that many fish its hard to believe you didnt get a ammonia and nitrite spike which would of killed the fish as well.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

assclown said:


> or there were some toxins under the gravel, ive had that happen to me before


How can that happen?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

what else is in the tank , any cichlids breeding?


----------

